# Villa Running Costs



## bjf83 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,

I'm thinking of moving to (perhaps even buying) a villa.

I was just wondering if people wouldn't mind giving a few as to monthly/annual running costs? and state which development you are in .

thanks


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I live in an old, small single storey 3-bed villa in Jumeirah - around 250 sq. mtrs with a small garden. I don't have a well for watering.

In the summer my DEWA peaks at AED 2,500 but in the winter drops to AED 250 - AED 300. So last year I paid AED 12,881 however a) this old house is poorly insulated and b) the a/c units are decrepid and very poorly maintained. I would expect less than half this for a more modern villa

I pay a gardener AED 500 per month which seems more or less the average

Sprinkle another AED 300 per month for odds and sods and thats about it


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 19, 2013)

Rather than start a new thread on the same topic, can I bring up a similiar question here -

We are currently renting in the Marina but I want to more to Springs. I have a 2 bed Villa in mind (Type 4E/4M end terrace) and I want to get a good idea of the monthly running costs, primarily DEWA / Du -Etisalat / Show sports etc. + deposits required before I commit to it. 

I've read through a lot on this forum and a lot of the DEWA bills quoted seem to be for large villas with pools which don't reflect our situation. Both of us work 5 days a week - no kids, so house not used most of the week.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Johnny5 said:


> Rather than start a new thread on the same topic, can I bring up a similiar question here -
> 
> We are currently renting in the Marina but I want to more to Springs. I have a 2 bed Villa in mind (Type 4E/4M end terrace) and I want to get a good idea of the monthly running costs, primarily DEWA / Du -Etisalat / Show sports etc. + deposits required before I commit to it.
> 
> I've read through a lot on this forum and a lot of the DEWA bills quoted seem to be for large villas with pools which don't reflect our situation. Both of us work 5 days a week - no kids, so house not used most of the week.


I live in a Springs 4M (2 bed mid terrace)
Du bill will be the same as anywhere, think it's 2000 deposit (costs more for villa than flat) then we pay 289/month for phone, internet and basic tv

DEWA bill is between 600 up to 1250 in summer. We work 5 days a week also and no kids also so AC is off during the day. Bear in mind the A/C in springs is pretty rubbish though. Also this includes chiller as Springs does not have district cooling so it comes from electricity.

And I pay 200/month for a gardener to water the garden every day.


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 19, 2013)

HamishUK said:


> I live in a Springs 4M (2 bed mid terrace)
> Du bill will be the same as anywhere, think it's 2000 deposit (costs more for villa than flat) then we pay 289/month for phone, internet and basic tv
> 
> DEWA bill is between 600 up to 1250 in summer. We work 5 days a week also and no kids also so AC is off during the day. Bear in mind the A/C in springs is pretty rubbish though. Also this includes chiller as Springs does not have district cooling so it comes from electricity.
> ...


Thanks you, that's not as bad as we'd budgeted for!


----------

